# DaveCUK has left the room



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

But he's not gone far....

After getting to know Dave a bit in recent weeks I know he has a lot of contacts here. I thought some of you would appreciate knowing that he's decided to leave the forum (so he's not ignoring anyone!).

I'm sure those that know him well enough can still contact him if they feel the need to.

I don't want to get into any gossip so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

That is indeed sad news, he added much value to this forum.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. A huge loss to the forum. Dave has devoted untold hours trying to help enthusiasts get the best from their gear, and advise manufacturers on what us coffee nerds at home want or need. I for one am sorry to hear that he has decided to leave, but without speculating as to his reasons, I can't say I blame him given the way things have gone recently. You can only try so hard.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

His knowledge was most welcome. We butted heads on many occasions on non-technical matters that we couldn't see eye-to-eye on, but I could respect the expertise.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Saw his YouTube vid earlier today


----------



## jscott (Jun 25, 2019)

Very sad news. Significant loss to the forum, very disappointing.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm that's a shame, I do not use the forum often but when asking for help he has always waded in with much appreciated advice.

Even to the point where outside the forum he has offered me to demo some of the kit he has that I was interested in (a coffee roaster at the time).


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

That's a huge shame. Whenever I've asked for help I've always hoped Dave will see it and chime in!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Gutted. Spent a lot of money on the MaraX and Niche thanks to Dave and absolutely love them.

Really appreciated the knowledge and expertise and the time taken to explain the ins and ours of each.

Definitely a loss for the forum!


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

So he flounced off? :classic_laugh:

I'm shocked that he has set up another forum, shocked I tell you.

Don't let the door hit you on your arse on the way out, Dave :good:

Tale as old as time... Forums eh?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sad news indeed, a total loss for this forum. I not only bought an Elizabeth based on his reviews, but an Eureka Mignon and a Gene Cafe, and even a La Pavoni Europiccola.

You might have realised he was banned from the forum - there were couple of threads which mentioned this last week I think - and I do wonder whether that made him think twice about coming back. 😞

Edit: Forgot to mention the Niche Zero.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Whatever else people may think he knew a lot about coffee and helped people out with their gear. Shame that's gone.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You might have realised he was banned from the forum


 was he? that is surprising, probably lost the protection he was enjoying

unfortunate for the forum, since he was active in responding to people's issues and queries


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes indeed, sad news. He always went the extra mile to help. He even hosted me in his kitchen one evening a dozen or more years ago now, to help diagnose an issue I was having with a grinder.

I think his coffee wiki might even have been going before this forum.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I just popped out over the road to have a look .. Looks like the good old boys are having a reunion .. Seem happy they have found somewhere they can say what and about whom they like .. @Blue_Cafe got a hidden mention . Quite interesting group of moderators .. I hope they are happy .. They might even get around talking about coffee soon ..


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah, not surprised then..I haven't been on the forum too often lately as he and the other Dave were making it a hostile place in a certain way, even with all the help provided



MediumRoastSteam said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53626-sandbox-smart/?do=embed&comment=777453&embedComment=777453&embedDo=findComment
> 
> also DFK mentions that on a thread he created, but that thread seems to have vanished.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well we all know people can be snyde.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Let's start our own forum and then talk to each other like we don't already know about what we have and do. Cmon lads it won't last 5 minutes before you drive each other mad! just be angry and fed up for a bit, have a moan and come back and annoy us instead.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> I just popped out over the road to have a look .. Looks like the good old boys are having a reunion .. Seem happy they have found somewhere they can say what and about whom they like .. @Blue_Cafe got a hidden mention . Quite interesting group of moderators .. I hope they are happy .. They might even get around talking about coffee soon ..


 Pass him and his disciples my genuine regards. :classic_happy:


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Pass him and his disciples my genuine regards. :classic_happy:


 I didn't join ... just went to have a look .. I am more than happy here one forum is enough .. Some very nice people here


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh dear....

Another saucer of milk anybody?

What happened to the "If you don't like it, leave"


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, this thread escalated quickly.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

RazorliteX said:


> Well, this thread escalated quickly.


 I'm trying to get my head around how the vibe on this thread became unfriendly when the so called unfriendly people aren't here to be unfriendly......

Yikes, I've already said too much 😬 :exit:


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Pass him and his disciples my genuine regards. :classic_happy:


 Not deciples I've been on the other forum since picking up my Vesuvius and lately a Vostok just like the Reiss and his Lever forum. But I do know what your getting at.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not a disciple. I value DaveC's knowledge quite a bit (as well as the knowledge of many other people here which I could list them all, but this thread is about DaveCUK) and he is definitely an asset to the coffee community, and that knowledge is now lost in this space. We all know Dave's track record in the field, it doesn't need to be talked about. Some appreciate it, some don't. After all it's his opinion that is given, based on evidence with videos, photos, write ups, and, like any opinion or advice, it's up to us to consider and decide whether to take partially, entirely or not at all.

Over the past year or so I got to know Dave a bit more, and we talked - offline - extensively about many things coffee.

So yeah, I'm not leaving here, but I've gone over there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is this Dexit then ?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I can appreciate he helped a lot of people but personally I found him a bit odd. I am interested in technical stuff but I couldn't help just glazing over reading most of his posts for some reason.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

People come and go , Dave Isn't the first to be bored or annoyed or just leave and won't be the last .

plenty of people with huge knowledge , that most won't even know, don't frequent anymore for a number of reasons .

gary, jeebsy, Xpenno, callumT, mikehag, the list is endless .

Life goes on, good luck to anyone starting a knowledge base anywhere , people who made a connection will carry on being mates whether on a coffee forums not.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this Dexit then ?


 Not for me. I'm staying firmly here. 👍

edit: But as I said before will start frequenting Dave's forum too.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

A shame but not surprising after the bits that came up recently.

I did value Dave's technical contributions and dry sense of humour, even if our political outlook was pretty different.

Just realised I ended up with a Mara, Niche and JX-Pro after his reviews caught my interest and the other bits on the forum.

Well I wish him all the best on his new forum, not going to be leaving this one but I might keep an eye on the other place as well.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Its not new its been going for about 6 years, it was mainly ACS Vesuvius. its just had a name change that's all.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@eddie57 - I hadn't realised it was there for that long! Not a Vesuvius owner so it passed me by.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @eddie57 - I hadn't realised it was there for that long! Not a Vesuvius owner so it passed me by.


 Yep. It's just a repurposed forum. It's always been there, but targeted on ACS/Vesuvius stuff.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Jony said:


> Not deciples I've been on the other forum since picking up my Vesuvius and lately a Vostok just like the Reiss and his Lever forum. But I do know what your getting at.


 I have no idea what any of you are getting at. What forum? What did DaveCUK do to annoy anyone? Why was he suspended? I feel like I'm the only member of this club who is not included in the local gossip. Could someone please enlighten me? Thank you.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

On my recent post one thing that made me consider not posting it was the eventual criticism or blame that the issue was 100% my own doing and I am an idiot. However the reason I still posted was that along with the criticism I would also get a very helpful solution as well. Had a little bit of PTSD every time I checked my post, was a bit confused why he hadn't replied until I read this!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

mathof said:


> I have no idea what any of you are getting at. What forum? What did DaveCUK do to annoy anyone? Why was he suspended? I feel like I'm the only member of this club who is not included in the local gossip. Could someone please enlighten me? Thank you.


 No gossip is allowed and these things can't be questioned or discussed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

cracked_bean said:


> On my recent post one thing that made me consider not posting it was the eventual criticism or blame that the issue was 100% my own doing and I am an idiot. However the reason I still posted was that along with the criticism I would also get a very helpful solution as well. Had a little bit of PTSD every time I checked my post, was a bit confused why he hadn't replied until I read this!


 Yeah... I was going to say... "Hey, I know someone who could help, but I don't think he's coming back!" - Anyway, that was not my place, so I tried to give you very rationale and objective replies. 👍


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Which room?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

L&R said:


> Which room?


 This forum (cfuk).


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> No gossip is allowed and these things can't be questioned or discussed.


 This is becoming a very tiring refrain.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Well this didn't age well. Welcome back @DavecUK


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

How interesting......

Good to have you back @DavecUK👍


----------

